# AEP Camping - Memorial Day Weekend



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, planning on making my first camping trip to AEP this coming weekend. I thinking about camping at C, F, or G. Does anyone foresee getting a campsite a problem with the increased memorial day traffic?


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

TOMBO,

These are my favorites. Camp c,k,a,h. All of them are good. I doubt you will have any problems getting a spot. With gas prices the way they are that will scare some of the people away from traveling. Only the die hard AEP campers will be out, i am assuming that anyway. Should be a good weekend weather wise anyway. Good luck to you!


----------



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the info - I'll probably take my jon boat for the ponds with ramps and hike around to some of the more remote ponds. Looks to be a great weekend!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Get there as early as you can on Friday, gas prices or not AEP fills up quickly especially with the Trader Days going on. Good Luck!


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I forgot about the trader days! you are right it will be full. I keep thinking that wasnt till the last weekend in the month. 

tombo

You will be able to get that Jon boat in the lakes between A and C pretty easy. Lake 40 or 41 i think is what they are.


----------



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

Darn it, I wouldn't be going until early Sunday morning - fishing through Monday. Think I should even attempt getting a spot? Btw, what are the "Trader Days"?


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Its a big Flea Market type thing. You can get just about anything there. It is pretty good to go to. I would think that if you stayed over in K you wouldnt have any trouble. Camp H will be full, it is the closest to the trader days in Reinersville.


----------



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the help fellas!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

tombo131 said:


> Darn it, I wouldn't be going until early Sunday morning - fishing through Monday. Think I should even attempt getting a spot? Btw, what are the "Trader Days"?


DO NOT camp at the cemetary......it's a long story...from many moons ago!


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

we'll be at the reinersville flea market so if you need any catfish or carp bait look us up. wild woody's outdoor resources. we'll have other outdoor stuff too.

I have never been to it but I hear it is a huge flea market.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

What cemetary you talking about? This is the first i have ever heard about this.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

BBANKS said:


> What cemetary you talking about? This is the first i have ever heard about this.


It happened on Memorial Day Weekend about 20 yrs ago, these 3 young drunk guys decided that all the campgrounds were full. They proceeded to gather firewood and build themselves a big ol' fire by the cemetary between N and H. Well Sgt. McCombs of the Morgan County Sherriffs dept. didn't think that was a good place to camp so he comes roaring up in his big 'ol 4X4 and hops out slappin' iron. Them big nickel plated 44's looked like cannons on his hips, he was about 5'4" tall. He says the first thing we're gonna do here boys is put out that there faar, then we're gonna fetch us up some id's and have us a ticket writin' party for camping in a non designated area. The one young feller has a hunk of firewood in his hand and Sgt McCombs says while slapping that big 'ol cannon, boy you put down that log. That piece of firewood must have got hot fast cuz it got dropped quicker'n greased lightning. The tickets were written and signed..$50 fer that good decision. The boys then ask where they should camp as the place is full, he says follow me young fellers I'll show you a GOOD spot. They hop in the truck and follow him down the road into campsite N thinkin' they was gonna get a prime spot. He pulls up beside the beautiful brown house hops out and says right here be a good spot fer ya, close to the bathroom easy hike in the morning. Now you boys have yerselves a good night now, I'll be back to check on ya later to make sure ya don't lose this good campin' spot I picked for ya.
Now you know...the rest of the story. Stay out of the cemetary unless your're planting flowers for a loved one


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the story with me. I have camped there many years and never have heard that story. Very interesting and thanks agian for sharing it. Every time i go by that Cemetary now i will think of the Little man with the big guns. Sleeping by the little brown house really isnt to bad as long as the wind is blowing the right direction!!!!!!!!!!!Ha. Would love to make it down for the big shindig this weekend but dont think it will happen. Trying to plan a little trip for the weekend of June 7th. I think i will spend my weekend sitting in the cement pond weather permitting.


----------



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I think I'm heading to "C" on Saturday afternoon. Hopefully there will be some spots! Anyone else camping there this weekend?


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

You Fella's best be gettin to AEP ASAP by Friday evening or you just might be camping from the trunk of your car. Being the Holiday weekend along with Trade Days, ( weather is supposed to be nice ) camping spots will be going, going, gone. 
If you decide to camp at the cemetary just keep your campfire very small and walk around making eerie noises and maybe the Sheriff will think your just a bunch of spooks. LOL


----------



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh, by the way, do most of the campsites have a dumpster nearby? Or should I plan on hauling all trash out?


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Plenty of trash cans all around. 55gal drums with lids.......PLEASE USE THEM


----------



## nitro1 (May 12, 2008)

Hi all,
If anyone camps at any place other than campsites, you can be sure to spend sometime in jail this fine weekend. I'm not only an avid bass fisherman but, I'm also a township trustee that paroles and am responsible for the interest of the cemetary's as well as the rest of the township. Please show respect and good judgement this holiday weekend and have a wonderful time in our neck of the woods.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I was through the area yesterday and there were campsites open in area C and G. I am not familiar with the other areas. We were going to camp but I have had the flu for 3 days and just am not up to camping.

connie


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

nitro1 said:


> Hi all,
> If anyone camps at any place other than campsites, you can be sure to spend sometime in jail this fine weekend. I'm not only an avid bass fisherman but, I'm also a township trustee that paroles and am responsible for the interest of the cemetary's as well as the rest of the township. Please show respect and good judgement this holiday weekend and have a wonderful time in our neck of the woods.


I camped in C this weekend, went to the flea mkt Sunday and saw some guys setting up camp on the dam at MB41 or 42. They were gone a few hours later when we came back by. We kinda chuckled as we went by wondering if they would get busted like we did years ago. Thought about stopping and warning them but figured we'd just mind our own business. I took my son over to Hook lake so he could catch some bass, he did and I ended up running a small fishing clinic for a gang of kids while I was there. I restrung a pole for a little girl so she could cast out past the weeds. She ended up catching a 15" bass first cast and was very excited. I gave up a bunch of hooks and sinkers and some bobbers as these kids didn't have much tackle. My son caught 3 bass on my homemade suspending crankbait so I was happy to see they work. He missed a real hog just as it was coming into the weeds and I thought he was going to wet his drawers when he saw the size of it. Glad I could help some kids catch some fish, especially after they told me their dad was gone...ran off a few years ago.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Way to go Mushroomman


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

Is the lake at Campsite D along with the back section of D along the lake still closed off? For the past two falls that I was down there fishing/hunting they have had that all closed off. Does anyone know why they have all of that closed off?


----------



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, it was closed off when I was there this weekend. Good fishing there?


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

Yes, there used to be some good/decent fishing back at the lake at D. It was similar to the lakes at C in that there was a boat ramp there, along with the lake winding back beyond what you could intially see from the camp. There is signs and a gate posted across the drive near the camp care takers spot (if they are there this year), and they all say no trespassing, violators will be prosecuted. I don't know if they are reclaiming a section back in behind there or what, or if there is something wrong with the lake. AEP & the ODNR did have a real nice handicapped accessible dock and fishing area on this lake as well, but I believe that has been moved to another lake.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

They are taking the dam out & draining the lake. Talked to Dave Dingey he said that back by the drain there still should some water but it would be about Two years before they open that section back up.


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

Any reason for draining the lake?


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

From what i heard they didn't want to sped the money to fix the dam. This is why N is closed also. I put down it would be Two years, well i reopened the e-mail, it will be Five years before they reopen the back of D & N.


----------

